# Online banking electronic transfer to external account?



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2005)

Has anybody ever set up an external account on their online banking (in particular _PTSB's Open24 _and _Northern Rock Demand Online _as the external account) to accept outward electronic transfers? If so what details are required? _NR _provide their sort code, their account number, the bank name, _IBAN _(for their account), _BIC _and also say that the sending bank should quote the individual's _NR _account number. However when I contacted _PTSB Open24 _about setting this up as an account/bill payment allowing me to transfer funds out to _NR _from time to time they seemed a bit unsure about which specific details they should use and if using the _NR _account number with my personal account number as a reference would work. And I definitely don't want money to go missing in the ether of the banking system! Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## angie (20 Dec 2005)

I have visa card and an anglo irish account set up as a bill pay on PTSB open 24.  I used the sort code and my own account number as the number and have never had any probs.  Is Northern Rock an Irish based bank or ex irland.  If it is outside ireland you need the IBAN number and the swift code and can transfer up to 12,500 at a time at just the banking online transfer charge.


----------



## MugsGame (20 Dec 2005)

> _NR _account number with my personal account number as a reference


That works for me (transferring from AIB to NR.), "NR account number" here being the NR holding account within the Irish clearing system (which also happens to be with AIB.).


----------



## Alex (20 Dec 2005)

i send money from my bank account to another bank account with a different bank. all they need is the name of the account holder, the account number and the sort code. it's very easy.

Alex.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the feedback folks but I'm still a little confused...



			
				angie said:
			
		

> Is Northern Rock an Irish based bank or ex irland. If it is outside ireland you need the IBAN number and the swift code and can transfer up to 12,500 at a time at just the banking online transfer charge.


The _NR _account is Irish based and _PTSB _specifically told me that they would not need to use the _IBAN/BIC _details.


			
				MugsGame said:
			
		

> That works for me (transferring from AIB to NR.), "NR account number" here being the NR holding account within the Irish clearing system (which also happens to be with AIB.).


So they need the _NR _holding (?) account number, sort code and the individual's _NR _account number?


			
				Alex said:
			
		

> all they need is the name of the account holder, the account number and the sort code.


As above - it seems that they need the bank's holding account number, sort code and individual's account number but _PTSB _were not too clear about it and I was concerned that giving the wrong details could end up with money being lost. Especially since I recently attempted a wire trans from _Ameritrade _to _PTSB _based on the details given to me by _PTSB _and it failed due to incorrect information although at least the money reappeared in my _Ameritrade _account and they were nice enough to waive the fee for the failed transfer when I asked them about it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Dec 2005)

I have a similar setup to MugsGame's, except that the money goes from my BoI a/c to an EBS holding a/c — which is actually with UB, so it's a UB sort code and a/c no. — with my EBS MoneyManager a/c no. as the reference...

Hope that clarifies things? 

_P.S. It can take 3/4 days for that to happen, so I do it at the end of each month — on payday — to make sure it gets there in time for EBS to then transfer the money from our EBS MoneyManager a/c into our EBS SSIA a/cs on the 5th of the following month... All rather cumbersome, I'll grant you!_


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2005)

Er, thanks - but not really any clearer. Maybe I'm making a mountain out of a molehill but it's just not clear what information I should be giving to _PTSB _in order to set up _NR _as a bill payment or outward transfer account. Naturally I'm nervous of the wrong information causing money to go missing...


----------



## RainyDay (21 Dec 2005)

I make transfers to my NR Demand Online account via NIB's Internet Banking. I pay into the NR holding account, using the a/c number & sort code supplied by NR. I give my NR account number as the payment reference. Works every time.


----------



## soy (21 Dec 2005)

Same experience as Rainyday. Set all up myself using NIB online. Just needed my NR sort code and a/c #.

This is a simple process and it is beyond me why there should be any difficulty, but in the bad old days when I was with AIB & UB - neither were able to manage this either???


----------



## angie (21 Dec 2005)

Yeah you only need the IBAN / Swift for outside Ireland.  Within Ireland you need the sort code and your own northern rock account number nothing else.  I wouldn't go transferring money to any account number other than my own.  It should only take two days remember the banks are trying to encourage us to stop using cheques and use online instead.  Set it up that way and transfer €5 as a test to see how long it takes etc.


----------



## MugsGame (21 Dec 2005)

A test transfer is the simplest thing to do here. Regardless, you should always make a note of all transfers and reconcile them periodically with your NR statement and balance. 

On one occassion AIB took X Euro from my account but sent X hundred Euro to NR. NR also have an intermittent problem where lodgements show up on the balance immediately, but take a few days to show up in the transaction list.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> I make transfers to my NR Demand Online account via NIB's Internet Banking. I pay into the NR holding account, using the a/c number & sort code supplied by NR. I give my NR account number as the payment reference. Works every time.


OK - that's what I needed to know (and maybe what others were saying all along). Thanks. I will do a test transfer as suggested above but I think that he minimum deposit on the _NR _account is €500.


----------



## MugsGame (21 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> (and maybe what others were saying all along)


 
Yes!



> minimum deposit on the _NR _account is €500.


 
For their Demand Online account, no minimum lodgement is specified in their [broken link removed]. Minimum electronic withdrawal is €1. Minimum opening balance €1000. You may be thinking of their other accounts, or old T&Cs.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2005)

Thanks. You have to say things a few times before the get through to me!  And I was thinking of the old _NR _accounts alright.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Dec 2005)

If I pm you my NR a/c no., you can do a test transfer to _me_ for a nominal fee...? I'll provide a prompt and comprehensive report, of course!


----------



## MugsGame (21 Dec 2005)

DrM, post it here, and I know the wife of a dead African dictator who'll even do a test withdrawal for you!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Dec 2005)

Do you not know that I am the temporarily-exiled-but-duly-elected Minister for Finance of several West African states? Maybe you and I should talk more, MugabesGame — please drop me a line at MercedesDepardieuOgabuMoriarty@hotmail.ch...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Dec 2005)

What's this _African _dictator opportunity? I'm very interested!


----------



## Zenith (22 Dec 2005)

Seems you have your answer Clubman, but just to let you know I do transfers from my PTSB Open24 to my NR account regularly with no problems.  Just rang up PTSB and gave them the NR account number, sort code and my NR account number as reference.  Dead handy.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Dec 2005)

Zenith said:
			
		

> Seems you have your answer Clubman, but just to let you know I do transfers from my PTSB Open24 to my NR account regularly with no problems.  Just rang up PTSB and gave them the NR account number, sort code and my NR account number as reference.  Dead handy.


Thanks. Not sure why the _Open24 _rep that I spoke to couldn't have just confirmed that to me or why he seemed so wary about the whole thing.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2006)

Just to follow up on this I finally got around to sorting it out in the New Year and had _NR _added to my _Open24 _account as a "bill payment" (using the _NR _account and sort code and my _NR _account number as the reference) and can no transfer money online. Unfortunately this is not a wire/electronic transfer and takes three days to transfer and there's a €10K daily limit on non _VISA_/utility bill payments but it's better than nothing (or posting cheques etc.). I did a test payment of €1 just to make sure that it worked OK as suggested earlier by somebody. Hopefully the electronic transfer in the other direction works OK when it comes to it!  Thanks for the advice.


----------

